# DAMN! Viruses!



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I really don't want to register for any newer forums and I think most people here are pretty smart with computers or at least comp literate. Someone doesn't like me out there and recently a few days ago, I got a loads of viruses. My programs don't start up anymore in the start up. I seem fine to be able to access the web and all though. I downloaded from cnet.com/downloads.com spydoctor, f-prot antivirus, and norton antivirus and cleared almost all of the viruses. There is on folder that doesn't seem to fix, I was wondering if I can delete them myself without affecting my computer? If no one can help me can someone at least direct me in the right direction. The folder is C:/_Restore/Temp/....*file*.CPY

Any help will be great, this past month has been very frustrating, Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

What viruses are they? Are they viruses or spyware? Need a little more info from you. (I used to be an IT admin)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

From the path given it looks as if you have the roll back feature turned on. Unfortunatly a nasty has inhabitied one or more of the files the computer uses to restore it's self to a previous date. To rid yourself of them you will have to shut off the restore function which in turn deletes the files stored for that purpose. Reboot afterwards, and turn the function back on if you desire.

To toggle the restore:

Right Click My Computere and select Properties

Select the System Restore tab

Check the box next to Turn off System Restore on all Drives

Click Yes in the Warning box.

Shut down PC

Start up PC

Rescan for viruses.

The files will be removed.

You can turn it back on if you so desire.

Please be aware this will remove backuped data. You will effectively remove all restore points.

Complete details in excruciating detail about why you need to do this from Microsoft


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Simpte, I had I think 3-4 trojan hangrys. The scanner said I was hacked into by someone, I forgot the name. And spywares and infected files. There was a lot.

Thanks Gnatster, I did exactly what you told me. I haven't turned the restore back on yet though. 

You guys have any idea how this could've happend? The only sites I visit are plant forums and plant store sites. I don't download anything, or anything else like that. Is it that harmful just to go on the internet these days?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Download Spybot Search and Destroy v1.3. Its the best! Also, NOD32 is the best antivirus software I have encountered. You can download a free trial version and use it for 30 days.


----------

